# Hamster suddenly dead?



## Justiceforhoney (May 20, 2017)

hi everyone, I got my hamster(honey) in late January, unsure of how old but definitely less than a year. Honey lived a great life, but two days ago I noticed her pee was more yellow than normal(not bloody or anything) so I figured her water bottle wasn't working so I replaced it and she seemed to be very thirsty. Then this morning I noticed she was walking funny(a little bit wobbily) she seemed bloated, and weirdest of all she seemed to be bleeding from the mouth? Definitely not the nose. When I handled her she didn't squirm at all. And she was awake all day which normally doesn't happen, and seemed to just be walking in circles around her cage. And then an hour later she went into a corner of the cage she didn't usually go to and died. I was wondering if anyone has expirenced this? I am very confused and am wondering what she could've possibly died from. It was very quick too, I would say the whole ordeal lasted about 8 hours.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

Sounds like she fell, landed funny and damaged something inside as well as possibly her head which would account for walking in circles and not reacting when you picked her up.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry for you loss !

There is always the option of a postmortem.


----------

